

Windows8 & IPad comparison - seshagiric
http://www.redmondpie.com/windows-8-consumer-preview-tablet-vs.-ipad-2-running-ios-5-head-to-head-feature-comparison-video/

======
seshagiric
Video comparison of IPad with Windows8

